# Boat pinned on Piedra River, Mud Slide rapid



## brfarley (May 18, 2015)

I pinned my lime green, jackson stomper just below Mud Slide rapid on the Piedra river. Please let me know if you find it. Reward for finder!!! It was formerly a four corners river sports demo so their number is inside. please contact them or myself @ 28I-684-953o.


----------



## brfarley (May 18, 2015)

*Liquid Logic*

I hope this doesn't hurt my credibility but I meant Liquid Logic not Jackson


----------



## kayakski970 (Mar 16, 2013)

*lost stomper on piedra*

I saw your boat on the piedra today. It is pinned under water at mudslide rapid. we tried two times to get it un pinned with no luck. I can send you a picture of it if you want. Hope you're ok.


----------



## brfarley (May 18, 2015)

*Pic*

I'm totally fine. Send a pic the the number above if you don't mind


----------



## Chief Niwot (Oct 13, 2003)

Do you get the reward if you find it, but don't return it?


----------



## Dwave (Mar 23, 2009)

FREE BOAT DEMOS!!!!

Liquid Logic Stomper
Liquid Logic Huck
Dagger Mamba

Go down to Mud Slide on the Piedra River with your personal paddling gear and hop in a boat. They're everywhere! Just grab one and go  Now's your chance to demo some great kayaks at an unbelievable price...


----------



## brfarley (May 18, 2015)

*FREE BOAT DEMO!!!*

I encourage you to demo the stomper if you can get it out.


----------

